# Preset Multivuelta ?



## creizlein (Nov 15, 2009)

Estuve buscando en este sub-foro ya que no tenia clara la diferencia entre un preset y un potenciómetro, y, corriganme si me equivoco, pero la diferencia es netamente "estética" por asi decirlo, o "física" , ya que solo cambia la forma de acceso a el, pero el funcionamiento es idéntico, esto es correcto verdad?

La duda que tengo es que diferencia tiene un preset multivuelta, y la verdad que no encontre una respuesta clara y para novatos como yo en el foro, ya que el otro dia fui a comprar un preset de 47k y me preguntaron si queria multivuelta o no y no entendí que me preguntaban 
(Existiria tambien un potenciometro vultivuelta?)

PD: Fogonazo, ley tus post en todos los threads similares y no encontre respuesta a esto asique no te enojes, que ya vi que respondiste cosas similares 5000 veces


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2009)

creizlein dijo:


> Estuve buscando en este sub-foro ya que no tenia clara la diferencia entre un preset y un potenciómetro, y, corriganme si me equivoco, pero la diferencia es netamente "estética" por asi decirlo, o "física" , ya que solo cambia la forma de acceso a el, pero el funcionamiento es idéntico, esto es correcto verdad?


Correcto.
Con alguna salvedad:

El potenciómetro esta pensado para que el operador lo accione, por lo que admite muchas maniobras (Girar en un sentido o en otro) sin gran desgaste.
El preset está pensado para pocas maniobras (Lo ajusta el técnico o armador del equipo una vez y queda así) y si lo exiges en cantidad de maniobras comienza a fallar


El preset Multi-Vuelta es un preset con una reducción a tornillo que logra que para efectuar el recorrido total de la resistencia necesites dar 10, 15 o 20 vueltas.

Con esto la precisión del ajuste es mucho mayor, ya que la variación de la resistencia es mucho mas suave en relación al movimiento de ajuste, es decir a mismo ángulo de giro (Ajuste) el cambio de valor de resistencia es mucho menor en un multi-vuelta logrando mayor precisión.



> La duda que tengo es que diferencia tiene un preset multivuelta, y la verdad que no encontre una respuesta clara y para novatos como yo en el foro, ya que el otro dia fui a comprar un preset de 47k y me preguntaron si queria multivuelta o no y no entendí que me preguntaban
> (Existiria tambien un potenciometro vultivuelta?)




Sip, el sistema de movimiento se basa en una reducción del tipo cicloidal / coaxial, 
algo parecido a esto:












O con una pista resistiva en forma de hélice de varias vueltas.
Y también vienen en 10, 15 o 20 vueltas.
Logrando el mismo efecto que el preset multi-vuelta, a igual ángulo de giro menor variación de resistencia, incluso se venden perillas para accionar el potenciómetro con "Cuenta vueltas" para conocer en que lugar del recorrido se encuentra posicionado el potenciómetro.









> PD: Fogonazo, ley tus post en todos los threads similares y no encontre respuesta a esto asique no te enojes, que ya vi que respondiste cosas similares 5000 veces


*Ahora son 5001 y espero que sea la última.*

Lo siguiente viene de este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/funciona-preset-resistencia-ajustable-25861/


Fogonazo dijo:


> ....Esto ya lo había explicado en algún lado.
> Un preset (Pre-seteo o seteo previo o ajuste previo) se emplea para preajustar un circuito o calibrarlo y esto se hace en fabrica o laboratorio, un potenciómetro se emplea para que el usuario ajuste algo a su antojo.......


----------



## creizlein (Nov 15, 2009)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, muy buena la explicacion!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2009)

Hace un par de meses me encontre con un potenciometro que es multivueltas pero su caracteristica era un poco diferente, no tenia fin, o sea que al dar un giro de 360° iba de o ohm a 10k (por ejemplo) y al seguirle se iba a 0ohm y asi sucesivamente y nunca tiene un tope....
no lo veo en estas imagenes pero es muy parecido al azul grande...
¿Como se llaman potenciometro multivueltas sin fin?....
Saludos


----------

